# Doglando - Orlando, FL Training



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

So I've been looking for different facilities and trainers in Orlando that participate in various canine sports, and I keep coming across this one. It's got a nice-looking dock diving pool, too, and I have heard from a few people that it's a great place to be a part of. 

I was wondering if there were any of you that have ever been here or used these facilities/trainers? Just curious what everyone thinks. I'm considering talking to the owner and seeing if I can sit in on a few training sessions and such to see how things operate over there. I'd love to be a part of something like this with Alexandria, so that we've got great opportunities to train and work on things, but, I want to know if it's worth the money and time (I live almost an hour away, too), and of course if anyone knows about this place. Thanks, in advance, for any information on it!

Home - University of Doglando - Orlando Dog Care


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

ooooh they have a lure course too! Let me know if you go and what you think, or maybe I'll go. Will probably be after the holidays though- my weekends get VERY busy starting right about now!

See you Saturday Lauren!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Reviving this old thread in case anyone has info.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Tricky,Alex and I never did a chance to go see this one...maybe someone else on here has?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not fond of their boarding facility. Visited there once... was not impressed. 

However, I am still not sure of their training. They do rescue shepherds and train them up to find them new homes. Which, I definitely appreciate and respect them for. I'd love to run the lure course with Zira, but that's probably it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The Canine Center in St Cloud, FL has lure coursing twice a month. I think Norma still does herding lessons, too. Ed's a fan of Norma, too.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

DianaM said:


> The Canine Center in St Cloud, FL has lure coursing twice a month. I think Norma still does herding lessons, too. Ed's a fan of Norma, too.


 
Dooney not so good on the lure course, but Tricky's Zira LOVES the lure!


----------

